# IEMC 2020: the 2nd International Electronic Music Competition Launched!



## iemc (Aug 2, 2020)

The 2nd International Electronic Music Competition (IEMC 2020), which is a part of Music China international instrument exhibition, will happen at Shanghai on October 30th.

2020 the 2nd International Electronic Music Competition (IEMC) is jointly organized by China Musical Instrument Association (CMIA) and Shanghai Computer Music Association (SCMA), with the launch of the annual Music China international instrument exhibition. The competition will provide a series of artistic performance and technical exchange events, which focus on the leading technology research and development of music industry and art creation.

The competition has three categories:
1. Electronic Music Production (Deadline: August 31)
2. Song Writing and Production (Deadline: August 31)
3. "New Instrument" Creative Design (Deadline: September 15)

Please visit our website to register and submit your work:


http://www.iemcchina.com/



Follow our Facebook for the latest news:


https://www.facebook.com/IEMCChina


----------



## Will Blackburn (Aug 2, 2020)

Is it possible to hear any of the submissions from the previous competition ?


----------



## iemc (Aug 2, 2020)

Will Blackburn said:


> Is it possible to hear any of the submissions from the previous competition ?



Yes! You can visit our Soundcloud to hear mixes of the previous submissions. 




__





2019IEMC


Listen to 2019IEMC | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com


----------



## Macrawn (Aug 6, 2020)

I saw this in the submission section

Follow the official Wechat, or open the official website iemcchina.com, complete the registration and payment to get a registration number, upload the files or send files to the official email. 

You have to pay but it doesn't say how much and the fact you have to pay is kinda hidden. Seems like you can upload and submit your work, but you would have to pay to actually enter, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## iemc (Aug 6, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> I saw this in the submission section
> 
> Follow the official Wechat, or open the official website iemcchina.com, complete the registration and payment to get a registration number, upload the files or send files to the official email.
> 
> You have to pay but it doesn't say how much and the fact you have to pay is kinda hidden. Seems like you can upload and submit your work, but you would have to pay to actually enter, unless I'm mistaken.



Thanks for the feedback. We will update the website to make the information clearer.

The entry fee for submission is $40.


----------

